# Why is this happening?



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I have had that 2 times. Can you see the queen crawling around on the outside? Both times they eventually left. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

What do you have in the trap?


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

One frame of drawn comb and several empty frames along with LGO.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you actually looked in the trap? Some swarms are large enough to pack a full deep. Dont sit around gaping, get them in a hive!


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

Can you tell if they have built any comb on the outside of the box? 
I don't know what causes it, but looking back through my notes and pictures I see wax built on the outside of the box and the inside not occupied.


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

That's exactly what happened. Odd.


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

LetMBee said:


> Can you tell if they have built any comb on the outside of the box?
> I don't know what causes it, but looking back through my notes and pictures I see wax built on the outside of the box and the inside not occupied.


That's exactly what happened. Odd.


----------



## Schnee (Apr 3, 2014)

When you do hive a swarm or install a package I have noticed that after 15 minutes (sometimes less) a few bees will come and fan pheromones into the air, apparently announcing that they have found a new home, have not had a swarm nor a package vacate after witnessing this behavior. I'll try to attach photo of this occurrence. You can see the branch that the swarm was on, still laying on top of the deep. Sorry about photo orientation but you can clearly see the two bees with tails in air and fanning. 


View attachment 10273


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not sure you can do this in your situation. Last spring I had a bait hive sitting on an outdoor wicker table at a friend's house. She sent me a text picture where the bees were all hanging directly under the hive, on the wicker table. Right the entrance but not going in. Thankfully I was home and had time to go over there. I took the hive off the table, lid off, took out a few frames, put it under the swarm and brushed them in. Put lid on and took them home. They stayed.


----------

